# [Debian] Cronjob einrichten



## Suchfunktion (29. März 2006)

*Cronjob einrichten?*

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Netzwerkueberwachungsprogramm auf meiner Debian 3.1 Kiste installiert und moechte, dass dieses jede Minute ausgefuehrt wird, daher soll die Ausfuehrung durch einen Cron erledigt werden.
Leider habe ich von Cronjobs keine Ahnung 

Kann mir jemand eine Seite nennen, auf der der Aufbau eines Cronjobs dokumentiert ist?
Bzw. was muss ich machen, damit das Programm mrtg im Ordner "/usr/local/mrtg-2/bin" jede Minute ausgefuehrt wird?
Manuell mache ich es so:
-> cd /usr/local/mrtg-2/bin
-> ./mrtg
(Und das ./mrtg muesste ich jede Minute manuell ausfuehren, was einem Selbstmord seeehr nahe kommt, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine  )


Naja, ich bin fuer eure Hilfe seeehr dankbar!! 

See ya..


----------



## RedWing (29. März 2006)

Hallo,


```
man 5 crontab
```
oder
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-tutorials/23634-unix-linux-crontab.html
oder
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=crontab&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## ishino (29. März 2006)

mrtg kann auch als daemon gestartet werden. Würde ich einem cronjob vorziehen.


----------

